# Topics > Related topics > Events >  European Robotics Week

## Airicist

Organizer - euRobotics AISBL

Website - eu-robotics.net/eurobotics-week

youtube.com/EuropeanRoboticsWeek

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots at your service: Empowering healthy aging at European Robotics Week, 2016"

by Thosha Moodley
December 8, 2016

----------

